# Bikes Direct Customer Service and Ride Report



## Alec Atoric (Jan 13, 2010)

I just registered and started this thread because my Dawes SST from bikes direct just arrived damaged during shipping and I thought people might benefit from a report of my experiences dealing with their customer service, and eventually hopefully riding the bike. 

The bike arrived at 3:48 pm CST (according to UPS), and I immediately unpacked it. During assembly I noticed that one of the drop outs on the fork had bent during shipping and there was a minor scratch on the frame's paint. The bent drop out rendered assembly impossible. I immediately emailed bikes direct (at 4:10 pm), advising them of the damage, and asking how I should proceed. My camera battery was dead, and I wanted to catch them during business hours so I did not include photographs. 

I did a search to find out how others had fared in similar situations and ran across this forum. There were a lot of people claiming that BD had nightmarish service, and some people claiming the opposite. When I realized that most of the reviews were based on hearsay I decided to start this thread so that people could have a good understanding of at least one actual experience of buying from Bikes Direct.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

There's a forum for you :thumbsup:


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

call them!


----------



## bikefree (Jan 5, 2010)

Without a doubt you will receive many a comment on the BD experience here, but you can also scroll down to the manufacturer section of the main forum page and click on the Motobecane-Mercier Forum. There you will find much feedback from actual (and fictitious I'm sure) BD customers - good and bad. 

I would run quickly from this thread, before it is plastered with more dripping sarcasm.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Couple of questions and suggestions -


I don't trust UPS delivery times, are you positive that it was truly 3:48PM? They regularly leave stuff on my porch and claim a time that makes them look good.
Are you absolutely positive you called by 4:10PM? Do you have a photo of you with the phone in your hand standing in front of a bonded/certified clock?
Never let your camera batteries become drained.
What is the difference between your actual experience and hearsay? Are you willing to post a notarized document in JPG form attesting to the veracity of your claims?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

FatTireFred said:


> call them!


Good thought, but BD publishes no phone numbers, so (unfortunately) that's not possible.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Alec Atoric said:


> I just registered and started this thread because my Dawes SST from bikes direct just arrived damaged during shipping and I thought people might benefit from a report of my experiences dealing with their customer service, and eventually hopefully riding the bike.
> 
> The bike arrived at 3:48 pm CST (according to UPS), and I immediately unpacked it. During assembly I noticed that one of the drop outs on the fork had bent during shipping and there was a minor scratch on the frame's paint. The bent drop out rendered assembly impossible. I immediately emailed bikes direct (at 4:10 pm), advising them of the damage, and asking how I should proceed. My camera battery was dead, and I wanted to catch them during business hours so I did not include photographs.
> 
> I did a search to find out how others had fared in similar situations and ran across this forum. There were a lot of people claiming that BD had nightmarish service, and some people claiming the opposite. When I realized that most of the reviews were based on hearsay I decided to start this thread so that people could have a good understanding of at least one actual experience of buying from Bikes Direct.



Was there a hole in box? If so, you shouldn't of opened the box and contacted UPS immediately.. I would think there would of been obvious exterior damage if a fork dropout was bent in shipping


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Was there a hole in box? If so, you shouldn't of opened the box and contacted UPS immediately.. I would think there would of been obvious exterior damage if a fork dropout was bent in shipping


It's very possible to bend a dropout in shipping without putting a hole in the box. However, without a hole it will be very hard to get UPS to cough up. It's equally as possible that the damage was done before shipping and just not noticed. Either way the OP has to deal with BD. BD would hold the shipping insurance and make the claim if it was damaged in shipping. BD would also handle the OP's claim if it was damaged before shipping. It's in BD's lap either way and their job to make the OP whole.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Mel Erickson said:


> It's very possible to bend a dropout in shipping without putting a hole in the box. However, without a hole it will be very hard to get UPS to cough up. It's equally as possible that the damage was done before shipping and just not noticed. Either way the OP has to deal with BD. BD would hold the shipping insurance and make the claim if it was damaged in shipping. BD would also handle the OP's claim if it was damaged before shipping. It's in BD's lap either way and their job to make the OP whole.



I agree Mel but it's easier during the claim process( even if BD has to file it) if the OP notifed UPS that there was damage...


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*You know what?*

I'm really impressed by this thread -- in the sense that, and without regard to the OP's particular problem for the moment (sorry!) -- it was once the case that any POSITIVE feedback for BD was immediately put under the microscope.

Now, that is the case with negative feedback.

This in of itself speaks volumes about the progress those folks have made.

OP, if the problem is real, I am pretty confident you'll get it resolved in short order. As far as camera batteries, it's been a day, presumably you've got some pics, now? Most people have cell cameras these days, it's why I like having mine.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Mel Erickson said:


> It's very possible to bend a dropout in shipping without putting a hole in the box. However, without a hole it will be very hard to get UPS to cough up. It's equally as possible that the damage was done before shipping and just not noticed. Either way the OP has to deal with BD. BD would hold the shipping insurance and make the claim if it was damaged in shipping. BD would also handle the OP's claim if it was damaged before shipping. It's in BD's lap either way and their job to make the OP whole.


UPS, and most shippers who offer insurance, won't pay without damage to the box. It doesn't have to be a hole, but there has to be damage. Quite rightly, they say that if the product inside is damaged and the box outside isn't, then it's indicative of poor packing, not poor handling. 

I hope BD takes care of this, and if they want takes the issue up with UPS, as it sure isn't the customer's fault.


----------



## Alec Atoric (Jan 13, 2010)

It has been more than 24 hours and BD has not yet contacted me. I am going to email them again, this time with pictures of the damage to the box and to the bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Alec Atoric said:


> It has been more than 24 hours and BD has not yet contacted me. I am going to email them again, this time with pictures of the damage to the box and to the bike.



That sucks...sorry to hear that...It looks like the plastic fork protector fell off or was never installed....when shipped, most frames have a plastic piece(it's inserted in the dropouts) that keeps the fork blades from crushing and it prevents the fork from going through the box

I'm sure they will take care of it for you....


----------



## Alec Atoric (Jan 13, 2010)

Dave Hickey said:


> when shipped, most frames have a plastic piece(it's inserted in the dropouts) that keeps the fork blades from crushing and it prevents the fork from going through the box


The drop outs were swaddled in a sheet of some sort of styrofoamy stuff, which prevented me from immediately noticing the damage, but did not have plastic spacers in them. Thanks for your good wishes.

I sent an email with the pictures to the BD alternate email, as their website advises if they do not respond to you in a full business day. I will continue to update once a day or as the situation develops.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Sounds like BD did not pack the bike correctly. What a shame. I am sure you want to ride your new bike but because Bikes Direct did not pack it correctly you will have to wait.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Alec Atoric said:


> It has been more than 24 hours and BD has not yet contacted me. I am going to email them again, this time with pictures of the damage to the box and to the bike.


Bikes Direct is a small outfit, pretty much one guy who specs bikes and imports on his own, probably with some help for shipping. It's one of the reasons they're so inexpensive, so cut him a little slack on response time in case he has a cold or something.


----------



## Alec Atoric (Jan 13, 2010)

Just got this email from BD:

Hey Richard,
Thanks for the email and pictures. 

I am sorry to hear that the bike arrived with some slight damage. Sometimes UPS can be a little too rough with packages. The good news is that the damage is only cosmetic and since the fork is steel, the dropout can actually be bent back open without affecting the integrity of the fork. 

What I normally do to fix a bent dropout is take a wrench, or any tool that can fit in the dropout, and use the leverage to open the dropout enough to allow the axle to fit. This is a very easy repair to do. If you feel comfortable making this adjustment I will gladly credit $30.00 back to the card used to purchase the bike. 

Let me know.

Thanks,
{name removed}
Bikes Direct


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Alec Atoric said:


> Just got this email from BD:
> 
> Hey Richard,
> Thanks for the email and pictures.
> ...



Wow....the decision is yours...... personally, I think you paid for an undamaged bike. You deserve an undamaged bike....I'm very surprised with that reply. I'd at least expect them to send you a new fork...


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

If it is a 56, 58 or 61 than repack it, get a shipping authorization for BD and ship it too me (zip 23452).

They can send you a new bike and I'll send them $150.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

...

and would the front wheel ever track straight?

BTW, Alec Atoric, you can post Mike's name....he posts here on RBR and on bikeforums.net

I'm kinda disappointed. I give Mike a lot of crap here, but I always thought he was actually a pretty 'stand-up' guy when it came to things like this. But, seriously? Bend it back with a wrench?

Respect-o-meter dropped a few points.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

California L33 said:


> Bikes Direct is a small outfit, pretty much one guy who specs bikes and imports on his own, probably with some help for shipping. It's one of the reasons they're so inexpensive, so cut him a little slack on response time in case he has a cold or something.


Are you sure it's just a one-man operation? Bikes Direct actually has stores in some cities that you can go in and buy a bike. I know Arizona has one and I've been told that Florida is another place where you can walk into a Bikes Direct LBS and purchase a bike.


----------



## Alec Atoric (Jan 13, 2010)

Mike is not the person who replied to me. 

I replied to the email and accepted their offer, bent the drop out back, and finished assembling the bike. Not to be overly defensive of BD, but it is a $300 bike, and $30 is 10 percent of the purchase price. They did sort of "encourage" me to take this course, but I could have insisted that I was uncomfortable making the "repair." I weighed my options and decided repacking the fork (or possibly the entire bike) paying shipping, waiting 5-7 days for the fork to get back to them, and then waiting 5-7 days for a new fork was more irritating than repainting the slightly damaged fork and patching the frame's paint. 

Am I disappointed? Yes. It would cost me more than $30 to replace the fork with one of comparable quality on the open market. I did not want a damaged bike. The bike was damaged by UPS, but BD could ship with someone else, or pack the bike more carefully. BD's customer service took over a full business day to respond. 

Am I mad that they gave me the option of fixing it myself and getting some money back? No. It was easy to do, and beat waiting for the shipping to go back and forth. I will make a post when I get the $30 back and I will post a ride report and general review of the bike later.


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

I don't think the packaging is BD's fault directly. They contract with Chinese and Taiwanese bike mfgrs to produce bikes under the Dawes, Mercier, Motobecane, Windsor, Bottecchia, and other names that they license in the US. They spec out the bikes, have them produced, packed and shipped to their warehouse in the Houston area. They never unpack the bike. You order it, they pick the box and ship it out.

So the damage could have happened when the bike was shipped from the Far east. From what you described it was not packaged in the factory properly. It's a QC issue that BD has to take up with the contractor.

Fact of the matter is, almost all bikes are made this way, Trek, Specialized, Giant, etc. The difference is they get shipped to the LBS where they are unpacked and assembled. That's part of what you pay an LBS for. I doubt if they would bother to claim this. It's too much time and hassle. Just like you the fix it and touch up the paint and move on. Maybe they get a credit from the Bike Company

The problem with that approach is that the factory may never get the feedback to fix their QC problem.

BTW, the BD lbs are called Cycle Spectum and they handle most of the BD bikes. They offer lifetime repairs on bikes bought from from them. You pay about $100 premium plus tax over BD online. Not a bad deal if you don't want to do your own wrenching. I believe they have 6 of 8 stores in FL, TX and AZ. I visited the Orlando store when I was in the market and visiting the area.

In the interest of full disclosure, I bought a Moto I'[pro in May from BD direct. Love the bike. Arrived perfect, but needed the usuals tweaking. Had a weird problem that broke the rear der off when it got sucked into the wheel. I thought I had a warranty claim, but it turned out to be my fault. 

The problem happened on Sat and Monday they emailed me and asked for Pix. By then I had figured out what happened. I kept in contact with them and they offered a frame replacement at cost, but I decided against it. To his credit, Mike called me and we talked about the bike and the incident for about 20 min. Remember, the problem was of my doing (a rag fell into the chain and got pulled into the RD, then into the wheel.)

Moral if the story: Don't carry small rags and things in your rear pockets.

The rest of the story: We have a bike wrench in our club. He had a replacement Ultegra RD. He fixed and tuned the bike up for $75. I ended up replacing the chain too, and later a spoke broke. It was probably damaged by the incident.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Alec Atoric said:


> Just got this email from BD:
> 
> Hey Richard,
> Thanks for the email and pictures.
> ...


Like others have said, not a good reply, and a cop out, too. Looking at those pictures, I see no evidence of crushing, just some scuffs and machine marks on the box, nothing significant enough to bend a steel fork. I'd say 99 out of 100 chance that went into the box bent in China and BD is just trying to pass it off to you they way it got passed to them. You said it wasn't Mike who replied to you, maybe PM him here.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

The damage looks familar....found the same thing in a thread at Bikeforums.

http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?533107-Bikes-Direct-my-SST-AL-and-Customer-Service

and evidently it's a common problem since that OP received the same instructions to "fix" the fork.



> Thanks for the email and the pictures.
> 
> I am sorry to hear that the bike arrived with some slight damage. Sometimes UPS can be a little too rough with packages. The good news is that the damage is only cosmetic and since the fork is steel, the dropout can actually be bent back open without affecting the integrity of the fork.
> 
> ...


----------



## screamtone (Apr 17, 2006)

FWIW, I bought a Motobecane Fantom Cross Uno from BD in December and it did indeed have a plastic fork protector as mentioned earlier in this thread. It's odd that the OP's didn't, but then again, I don't really know what goes on in a Taiwanese bike factory.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

covenant said:


> The damage looks familar....found the same thing in a thread at Bikeforums.
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?533107-Bikes-Direct-my-SST-AL-and-Customer-Service
> 
> and evidently it's a common problem since that OP received the same instructions to "fix" the fork.



Either one of these would of prevented both problems...

They probably cost about .05... 

Mike needs to talk to his manufacturer


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Either one of these would of prevented both problems...
> 
> They probably cost about .05...
> 
> Mike needs to talk to his manufacturer


My Moto, The Hour had one when it shipped. It was the wrong color, but arrived undamaged! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

covenant said:


> My Moto, The Hour had one when it shipped. It was the wrong color, but arrived undamaged! :thumbsup:


I've bought one frame from BikeIsland and one bike from BD..I've been lucky....right color,right size and not damaged..

My guess this is a known problem. Hopefully they are working on a fix.. Padding/bubble wrap on dropouts isn't going to protect fork ends...


----------



## Alec Atoric (Jan 13, 2010)

My disappointment was pretty much built into this post: I happened to be one of the people who received a damaged bike. I would have liked a response on the first full business day, but the second isn't so bad. I would probably still buy from BD again. I just test-rode it and it rides much better than the used single-speeds/fixies that go for $300 in New Orleans.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

Dave Hickey said:


> Was there a hole in box? If so, you shouldn't of opened the box and contacted UPS immediately.. I would think there would of been obvious exterior damage if a fork dropout was bent in shipping


I suspect nearly every cardboard bike box shipped via UPS arrives with visible damage. Mine had much larger holes than were in the OP's box, but the bike wasn't affected.

Still, such evidence would be good to have when claiming shipping damage.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> Either one of these would of prevented both problems...
> 
> They probably cost about .05...
> 
> Mike needs to talk to his manufacturer


Dude, that looks exactly like one of my Plano parts boxes; complete with red crank bolts....


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> Dude, that looks exactly like one of my Plano parts boxes; complete with red crank bolts....



LMAO...it is a Plano parts box


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

lancezneighbor said:


> Sounds like BD did not pack the bike correctly. What a shame. I am sure you want to ride your new bike but because Bikes Direct did not pack it correctly you will have to wait.



Sorry, you do not understand our business model

We sell thousands of bikes; we never pack them
The factories pack them
This bike was packed fine
UPS just gave it extra handling; that happens in about 1 out of 200 cases

Of course, we will handle the customer professionally and get them a new fork, or new bike, or they can return it for a refund.


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Alec Atoric said:


> My disappointment was pretty much built into this post: I happened to be one of the people who received a damaged bike. I would have liked a response on the first full business day, but the second isn't so bad. I would probably still buy from BD again. I just test-rode it and it rides much better than the used single-speeds/fixies that go for $300 in New Orleans.



I just saw this post

I am sorry UPS gave your bike 'extra handling'

Looks like you got service from my office; but if you ever need anything else just PM me here

Thanks and have fun


----------



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

Just as a comment about BD. I ordered a Vuelta Wheelset from BikeIsland, which I believe is the same people as bike direct. The wheels were advertised to have a certain weight. When I got them, they were about 150 to 200 grms heavier. I emailed them. They replied that they could either send me the correct wheelset or that they could refund me $30.00. They replied right away. I took the $30 refund. The wheels are Vuelta Pros with sealed hubs 20 radial spokes front and 24 rear. The ended up costing me $179. I weigh close to 200 lbs. the wheels were straight and true when I got them and they remained perfectly trued with over 1000 miles. Im happy with the wheels, their service and the stuff they offer seems good quality and well priced. 

In my limited experience I give BD thumbs up. Only negative is that they are in TX same as I am. So, I have to pay taxes when I get stuff from them  

Andres


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

bobthib said:


> They spec out the bikes, have them produced, packed and shipped to their warehouse in the Houston area. They never unpack the bike. You order it, they pick the box and ship it out...
> 
> ...So the damage could have happened when the bike was shipped from the Far east. From what you described it was not packaged in the factory properly. It's a QC issue that BD has to take up with the contractor.


From the amount of damage it appears obvious that it didn't happen after it went into the box. So the two salient points are-

1) BD said UPS did it, when it seems clearly they didn't

2) The customer bought a new bike, and should expect it in new, undamaged condition.

I have no trouble with BD not inspecting their bikes when they come in. They can keep costs down by shipping boxes. BUT, when something is wrong, they have to step up or loose their reputation. If THEY are having a problem with their supplier, they should NOT pass on their problem to their customer, or blame UPS. And from the thread over on Bikeforums, it appears this isn't the first time this has happened. It actually looks like they have a standard cut and paste reply -UPS did it, not our fault, bend it back- which doesn't look good. If their standard cut and paste reply was, 'There's a new fork on the way,' I think Trek and Specialized would start looking over their shoulders.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

terry b said:


> Couple of questions and suggestions -
> 
> I don't trust UPS delivery times, are you positive that it was truly 3:48PM? They regularly leave stuff on my porch and claim a time that makes them look good.
> Are you absolutely positive you called by 4:10PM? Do you have a photo of you with the phone in your hand standing in front of a bonded/certified clock?
> ...


UPS uses a computerized clipboard, DIAD. You can't fake deliver time. As soon as the parcel is scanned it's logged into the board. As soon as the driver puts to board in it's carrier in the truck it's uploaded to the server. No possible way to fake a delivery time.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

cs1 said:


> UPS uses a computerized clipboard, DIAD. You can't fake deliver time. As soon as the parcel is scanned it's logged into the board. As soon as the driver puts to board in it's carrier in the truck it's uploaded to the server. No possible way to fake a delivery time.


WRONG!! They cheat delivery times every day. I get packages all the time and the delivery time shown online doesn't match when I receive it every time. The driver can scan the item whenever he/she wants and then drop it off on my porch without me ever signing for it.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

sonex305 said:


> WRONG!! They cheat delivery times every day. I get packages all the time and the delivery time shown online doesn't match when I receive it every time. The driver can scan the item whenever he/she wants and then drop it off on my porch without me ever signing for it.


I guess it's possible, but I did know someone who worked for UPS. He said it was a good company to work for and paid well, but anal retentive and nearly fascist in their application of rules, with one minor violation leading to instant termination, no warnings. I can believe it, because my driver doesn't scan packages in the truck then deliver them. He carries the scanner to the house and scans it last thing before he puts it down.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

California L33 said:


> He carries the scanner to the house and scans it last thing before he puts it down.


same with mine


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

no way that happened in shipping.


----------



## real schwinns only (Dec 29, 2008)

Alec Atoric said:


> Just got this email from BD:
> 
> Hey Richard,
> Thanks for the email and pictures.
> ...


 Cold setting ones drop out should be left to cycle shop mechanic or better yet local frame builder but in your case since the bicycle is new the fork should replaced with a new one since it was incorrectly packed and my long time friend who is a frame builder asks does one know if it will be in proper alignment? even if the wheel fits 'the drop out alignment tool is quite useful insuring proper alignment. The front and rear wheels fit inside frame axle dropouts. These dropouts should be aligned so the inside faces are parallel to one another and square to the axis of the hub axle. If a dropout is slightly misaligned, it may make the wheel bloody difficult to get in and out!!!!!!!. And one also should know Additionally, it will stress the axle when the quick release is closed. The face of the hub locknut will try to align with the dropout face. A bent fork dropout will cause the axle to flex and more times than not can bend and break. Typically, misaligned frame dropouts will not effect how a wheel centers in a frame, unless the dropout is extremely misaligned. You should not have to buy a park FFG-2 Dropout Alignment Gauge the bicycle is bloody new if this was the real dawes uk bicycle they would make it right but since this is the faux dawes who knows!!!!!!!! and vise grip or a open ended wrench is not the bloody tool for the job. tell them to get it right!!!!! "quote" A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to get its trousers on. 
Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## real schwinns only (Dec 29, 2008)

Cold setting ones drop out should be left to cycle shop mechanic or better yet local frame builder but in your case since the bicycle is new the fork should replaced with a new one since it was incorrectly packed and my long time friend who is a frame builder asks does one know if it will be in proper alignment? even if the wheel fits 'the drop out alignment tool is quite useful insuring proper alignment. The front and rear wheels fit inside frame axle dropouts. These dropouts should be aligned so the inside faces are parallel to one another and square to the axis of the hub axle. If a dropout is slightly misaligned, it may make the wheel bloody difficult to get in and out!!!!!!!. And one also should know Additionally, it will stress the axle when the quick release is closed. The face of the hub locknut will try to align with the dropout face. A bent fork dropout will cause the axle to flex and more times than not can bend and break. Typically, misaligned frame dropouts will not effect how a wheel centers in a frame, unless the dropout is extremely misaligned. You should not have to buy a park FFG-2 Dropout Alignment Gauge the bicycle is bloody new if this was the real dawes uk bicycle they would make it right but since this is the faux dawes who knows!!!!!!!! and vise grip or a open ended wrench is not the bloody tool for the job. tell them to get it right!!!!! "quote" A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to get its trousers on. 
Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

JayTee said:


> no way that happened in shipping.



Once again
you have no idea what you are talking about
but do not mind posting it anyway

IMO - you should at least say "I think", "IMO", "looks to me", or so on when you post something you are unsure off

In this case, you are totally off base and do not even know it

Damage was clearly done during shipping - period. There is no way the bike left the factory with that issue. {in fact, I know exactly how it happened in transit}


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

right-o. Thanks for telling me that I need to use the "magic words" when posting.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

bikesdirect said:


> Once again
> you have no idea what you are talking about
> but do not mind posting it anyway
> 
> ...


Mike, you are correct that it happened in shipping...

It's been well documented on Bike Forums and now here, that there is an issue with packaging the fork for this particular model....Wrapping the blades in bubble wrap is not going to prevent the fork from piercing the outside of the box or the fork ends from getting bent......

I say this coming from 30 years of experience in the transportation industry. These bikes either need a plastic fork protector. The standard email reply of "bend it back" is just an excuse to cover for poor packaging...

You frequently ask for input in these forums....This particular model needs to be packaged better....A fork protector is a .05 item

I am by no means saying all your products are packaged poorly. I've bought a bike and a frame from your companies and both had a fork protector.. 

If you read my replies to the original poster, I was supporting you saying that, based on your reputation, that you would make good on his problem....I was very surprised by your companies reply...BD's reply and similar posts on Bike Forums, can only lead me to believe that is a common problem..Bottomline, this bike needs a fork protecter and the problem will go away


----------



## real schwinns only (Dec 29, 2008)

"From our Friends at bikes direct" they wrote Hey Richard,
Thanks for the email and pictures. 

I am sorry to hear that the bike arrived with some slight damage. Sometimes UPS can be a little too rough with packages. The good news is that the damage is only cosmetic and since the fork is steel, the dropout can actually be bent back open without affecting the integrity of the fork. 

What I normally do to fix a bent dropout is take a wrench, or any tool that can fit in the dropout, and use the leverage to open the dropout enough to allow the axle to fit. This is a very easy repair to do. If you feel comfortable making this adjustment I will gladly credit $30.00 back to the card used to purchase the bike. 

Let me know.

"Thanks,
{name removed}
Bikes Direct " This is not the policy according to the real dawes "dawes uk" to have the customer tweak his new bicycle bits back in to shape. And i would not use my name if i just asked my customer to preform a willy-nilly tweak job on a new bicycle fork.and maybe fork protectors are quite in line to prevent future cock ups,and the good news is there quite inexpensive!!!!!!!!. The real dawes the uk company does provide them!!!!!! even on there lowest priced outsourced models.!!!!!!!!!! "quote" A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to get its trousers on. 
"Sir Winston Churchill" If you have an important point to make, don't try to be subtle or clever. Use a pile driver. Hit the point once. Then come back and hit it again. Then hit it a third time - a tremendous whack. "Sir Winston Churchill" The truth is incontrovertible, malice may attack it, ignorance may deride it, but in the end; there it is. 
"Sir Winston Churchill"


----------



## real schwinns only (Dec 29, 2008)

Also one should quite note this one "from our friends at From "Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia" Dawes is a British bicycle manufacturer, originally founded in Birmingham and known for its high-quality hand-built bicycles and now a significant brand in the UK and elsewhere. It is not related to "Dawes USA" " one bloody bit.!!!!!!!!!!" as me best mate found out in there Longsight 
Manchester cycle shop when he came to find he had a Faux Dawes bicycle, bloody deceptive in the words of the shops mechanic. "I quote" Quite cunning to say the least, seems a lot of bloody double talk and with the best bits of duplicity stirred in.quite deceptive mate what rubbish.
The good news is, that the real UK Dawes produces a full range of quality bikes, including road racing, mountain bikes and tandems, but is best known for touring bikes, specifically the Galaxy and the Super Galaxy. "quote" A lie gets halfway around the world before the truth has a chance to get its trousers on. 
"Sir Winston Churchill"


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> Mike, you are correct that it happened in shipping...
> 
> It's been well documented on Bike Forums and now here, that there is an issue with packaging the fork for this particular model....Wrapping the blades in bubble wrap is not going to prevent the fork from piercing the outside of the box or the fork ends from getting bent......
> 
> ...



Dave

you are coorrect - this bike and all bikes need fork protectors 
and all bikes we have ever gotten are spec'd to be packed with fork protectors

This one probably had one that fell out or factory forgot and left it out

On some bikes we have noticed fork protectors falling out and factories start adding a big rubber band to hold them in.

One of the 6 different factories we use has started putting fork protector, then rubber band; then a small box around fork tips that has foam in bottom

As far as how to solve bent dropouts on 4130 forks; shops for decades have cold set them - thousands of people are riding around on bikes they bought new with dropsout that were cold set before the bike ever went on the show room. 

So on some 4130 forks dent drop outs we offer customer the options
1 - return bike
2 - we can send a new fork
3 - upgrade to CF fork at super low cost
4 - cold set drop out and get money or bonus P&A
offering options seems like a good way to go -- I like choices

But certainly our objective, UPS's objective, and bike factories' objective is to eliminate this shipping issue -- problem will never go to zero; but it is rather rare these days.


----------



## bikewalways (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi There just got the chrome Mercier Kilo tt as my "going out" single speed bike. This is my 4th bike from BD and they all have been good to great. I'm bummed however that the Chrome TT doesn't come with the Mercier decals on the down tube and fork. I spoke to Karla at Bikes Direct that she couldn't get some in white which is disappointing and strange since they make the bike. I know Mike sometimes reads these so I'm hopping that he could send me some white Mercier decals to dress up my ride. Again I've got nothing to say except good things about these guys and for "off the rack" you can't beat 'em


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Mike, you need to fix this.


----------



## bikewalways (Mar 31, 2009)

That would be great. I think the Mercier logo is great looking and I almost bought the orange Kilo because of the lack of logo's on the Chrome, and was very happy when I was told that I would be sent the decals in the mail. They then came back to me and said it was impossible. As I said I'm the proud owner of several BD machines including a Ti bike and have been very happy overall with their service and the great value they provide.
Thanks for your reply


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

bikewalways said:


> That would be great. I think the Mercier logo is great looking and I almost bought the orange Kilo because of the lack of logo's on the Chrome, and was very happy when I was told that I would be sent the decals in the mail. They then came back to me and said it was impossible. As I said I'm the proud owner of several BD machines including a Ti bike and have been very happy overall with their service and the great value they provide.
> Thanks for your reply



I will get some decal sets - it takes a couple of months; but I will get white and also black versions

It is funny; some customers want no decals, some like our stock decals, and some suggest more decals

Luckily, we do a lot of bikes and can try to have something for as many tastes as we can

thanks for the purchases
and ideas

mike


----------



## bikewalways (Mar 31, 2009)

*You're the Best*

Mike thanks again.
I was ridding to work and a fellow rider (after I passed him  ) came up along side and asked me about my Cafe Noir, my commuter.
I told him my bike direct story, about all the machines I've bought from, you , my TI Moto etc.. and told him that he can buy with confidence and the service,as you've shown here, is top notch. 

The Kilo sadly is still in the box, I've been so busy I haven't had time to put her together but I hope to this weekend. And with the white Mercier logo's on her side she'll be even more beautiful. I know your pictures never do your machines justice (and they are well photographed) but the chrome version looks positively angelic,it's sculpture you can ride.

I appreciate you going the extra mile with the decals it may seem silly but I think it really makes the bike look sharper it's a great looking logo. 

The address is

Howard Grossman
395 Southend Avenue #21e
New York, NY 10280


Thanks again and all the best,
HG


----------



## real schwinns only (Dec 29, 2008)

bikewalways said:


> Hi There just got the chrome Mercier Kilo tt as my "going out" single speed bike. This is my 4th bike from BD and they all have been good to great. I'm bummed however that the Chrome TT doesn't come with the Mercier decals on the down tube and fork. I spoke to Karla at Bikes Direct that she couldn't get some in white which is disappointing and strange since they make the bike. I know Mike sometimes reads these so I'm hopping that he could send me some white Mercier decals to dress up my ride. Again I've got nothing to say except good things about these guys and for "off the rack" you can't beat 'em


 The kilo is a nice looking bicycle it would be quite nicer with a lugged frame .It is single speed bicycle you are right calling it that because it is not a true track bicycle as stated. True track bicycles like the one i use to ride don't have eyelets and are not drilled for brakes and have round fork blades so they can withstand the forces of the velodrome.any way who needs fenders and panniers on a track going 40mph. track/kilo riders are not trying to stop to take tea or free petal or trying to stop .True track bikes have fixed gearing and are built for one thing speed.But its a quite nice looking bicycle with a classic look and reynolds tubed. its quite really intended for road use. but i have quite thought they should rename it to "kilo faux" because no kilo rider is quite needing eyelets for bloody panniers or fenders or drilled crowns and bridges for brakes or need to coast at 40 +mph on the velo .I hope soon they will offer a kilo with a fixed gear & luged frame w/ flat crowned fork with round fork blades undrilled for brakes no eyelets on dropouts. It would not be that diffcult to build one and keep in that same price range."Track bicycle not bloody quite" But it is a quite nice bicycle ,like the classic look ,Reynolds tubing maybe add more classic looking transerfers to make it look more classic/vintage "quote" a lie gets half way around the world before the truth get a chance to get its trousers on ."Sir Winston Churchill"


----------



## bikewalways (Mar 31, 2009)

You are quite right not a true track bike at all but most cyclist know this. A lugged frame would really kick it up a notch or two but that's a becoming a lost art.Both Dahon and Raleigh are offering new lugged steel road bikes but their msrp is in the 2 grand neighborhood! 
I have a 1975 Raleigh Professional MK IV with a very nice lugged 531 frame with Campy dropouts and lots of chrome.
The Kilo has a little of that look.
Again for 350 bucks it's a good looking, fun little machine I can ride to Sunday brunch on,that's her main job. 
Considering what the new Masi single speeds cost or the Bianchi Pista (also both made in Taiwan) the Mercier is practically free.

Cheers!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

bikewalways said:


> You are quite right not a true track bike at all but most cyclist know this. A lugged frame would really kick it up a notch or two but that's a becoming a lost art.Both Dahon and *Raleigh are offering new lugged steel road bikes but their msrp is in the 2 grand neighborhood! *
> I have a 1975 Raleigh Professional MK IV with a very nice lugged 531 frame with Campy dropouts and lots of chrome.
> The Kilo has a little of that look.
> Again for 350 bucks it's a good looking, fun little machine I can ride to Sunday brunch on,that's her main job.
> ...


z0mg!
You did notice, I hope, that the Raleigh Record Ace comes with a complete Ultegra drivetrain AND a Brooks saddle for that $1900. It's hardly overly-expensive - in fact is nearly impossible to beat, for what you're getting.


----------



## bikewalways (Mar 31, 2009)

It's a nice bike no doubt. I think that if I was going for something like that I would try and find a used classic like my '75 Professional. As far as price I bought a Titanium Moto from BD with a full Ultegra kit that's way lighter then Record Ace for 1995.

Be well


----------



## bikewalways (Mar 31, 2009)

Just a quick update. Mike from BD contacted me and is shipping me the decals for my Kilo.
Thanks again Mike!


----------

